# TSC Assorted Bantom 4 Week



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

This is my Grandson and my 4 week old chick. We believe him to be a Rooster. He just has that swagger about him.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol they'r both cute.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They are adorable!! But I had a little sassy girl that had more swagger than her brother!


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> They are adorable!! But I had a little sassy girl that had more swagger than her brother!


Good point Fuzziebutt. I have no idea what's what, only time I know is when they crow.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

GREAT pics and thanks for sharing them!!! It's a FRIZZLE.....


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> GREAT pics and thanks for sharing them!!! It's a FRIZZLE.....


I hope he breads with my silkies. Then I'll have a Sizzle.


----------

